Ask HN: Why no Wikipedia endowment so they don't have to beg every year? - Something1234
======
iamthirsty
They don't really _have_ to beg.[1] Just like all organizations, they just
like extra cash on hand — not much wrong with that.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15857700](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15857700)

~~~
Something1234
But why not come up with a way to be fully independent with surpluses, like
some universities?

~~~
sirspacey
University fundraising from individuals generates over $30 billion every year
(see CASE.org). Even with an endowment, Wikipedia would likely continue to
fundraise. Donations are proof to funders that the institution is valued.

------
mojomark
Is that link a circular reference or is it just me? I think this is the link
you may have intended:
[https://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Benefactors](https://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Benefactors)

